# DIV Inhalt verbergen...



## worldoffish (1. August 2006)

Hallo!

Ich suche eine Moeglichkeit wie ich den Inhalt von DIVs verbergen kann. Ich moechte verschiedene Seiten schaffen die dann von Google durchsucht werden und viele Hits bringen, von Usern aber nicht gesehen werden. Ich meine Google kann kein JavaScript interpretieren. Waere das eine Moeglichkeit?

Wenn die Divs mit CSS ausgeschaltet werden erkennt das Google. Gibt es irgendwelche Tricks das zu umgehen? z.B. den Inhalt auf -1000px?

Danke


----------



## tobee (1. August 2006)

Versuchs mal so:

```
<div style="display:none"></div>
```

Erklärung


----------



## The Garfieldius (1. August 2006)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht, den Layer ganz nach hinten zu stellen und sowohl Hintergrundfarbe als auch Schriftfarbe an den Hintergrund der Seite anzupassen.

Wichtig: Techniken wie diese sind sowieso nur für Seiten zu empfehlen, wo Google nichts lesen kann, wie z.B.: Flashsites. Wenn Inhalte mehrfach vorkommen, erkennt das der Bot und reiht deine Seite ganz hinten ein. Stichwort: Keyword - Spamming!
Besser wäre eine logische Struktur in der Seite (Mit h und p Tags) und eine logische Dateistruktur.


----------



## franz007 (1. August 2006)

The Garfieldius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht, den Layer ganz nach hinten zu stellen und sowohl Hintergrundfarbe als auch Schriftfarbe an den Hintergrund der Seite anzupassen.



Wenn der Text die gleiche Farbe wie der Hintergrund hat wird das auch schon als negativ bewertet. Das mit den Layern müsste aber klappen.


----------

